# Our new cat Maya is home!



## Luvkitties (Jan 22, 2009)

Maya is now officially our third cat! 

I went at my friend's place tonight to pick her up and we went to the vet. She got a clean bill of health and tested negative for FeLV. We'll go back in 10 days to update her shots (we didn't want to do everything tonight... poor thing is already traumatized).

Maya will stay in my office for at least one week. For now, she growls and hisses when we come too close. We will leave her alone for tonight and I'll go check on her tomorrow morning when I'll wake up. She at least ate a couple of treats that I put on the office floor when I first walked in the room. 

Our boys don't seem to mind for now... they followed me when I walked in with Maya in her carrier and stayed at the door while my boyfriend and I were inside the room with her. They are now sleeping in the living room like nothing happened! 

Here are the first pictures of Maya (who is totally scared). I'll post better pictures when she will be used to us. There is also a picture of Patch (black and white) and Treize (black) soon after Maya's arrival.


----------



## Time Bandit (Aug 17, 2010)

Maya is gorgeous!! She reminds me a LOT of Rochelle (except for color of course )...even her expression is spot-on. Best of luck with her! I hope she comes around soon.

Patch and Treize are looking handsomely adorable.


----------



## dweamgoil (Feb 3, 2010)

She is absolutely stunning, congratulations!


----------



## jusjim (Jun 30, 2009)

Maya's kinda pretty -- kinda very pretty. Lucky you getting her as your new friend.


----------



## KittieLover (May 2, 2011)

Maya is so adorable!! How old is she?
Hope everything goes well with introducing her to Patch and Treize!
Everyone at the moment is getting a third cat. I would love to have a third cat,(though at the moment I'm fostering another cat called Misty which to me, counts as a third cat, lol).


----------



## Luvkitties (Jan 22, 2009)

Second night... 

Maya is still frightened I guess. We can't go close to her because she growls, hisses and starts to go after us if we come too close. 

My boyfriend and I both went in her room, in turns, to spend around 15 minutes reading on a chair far from her (she was at the opposite side of the room). She stopped hissing and growling the minute we sat down but we needed not to move. If we move a little bit, she hisses. 

We went back a few minutes ago to refill her food bowl and her water bowl. We also cleaned the litterbox. We turned our back to her and she didn't hiss/growl. I put a few treats a couple of inches away from her and she went and ate them while growling and hissing. 

I think it will take a long time before she trusts us. We are not even starting the cats introduction yet!


----------



## Luvkitties (Jan 22, 2009)

KittieLover said:


> Maya is so adorable!! How old is she?
> Hope everything goes well with introducing her to Patch and Treize!
> Everyone at the moment is getting a third cat. I would love to have a third cat,(though at the moment I'm fostering another cat called Misty which to me, counts as a third cat, lol).


Actually, that's quite funny... she turned 5 years old today! 

So happy birthday Maya! :bday

Unfortunately she doesn't trust us so we can't celebrate... we'll catch up next year!


----------



## Time Bandit (Aug 17, 2010)

Maya will come around eventually, I'm sure of it.  She's gotta be so scared right now, in a new environment, and not being familiar with your other two cats scents. You are doing the right thing, by spending time in her room, but not forcing her. Just keep it up. It may take a few weeks, but you are doing the right thing by letting her know the two of you first before introducing her to the boys. Again, best of luck, and keep up the great work. It will all pay off in the end. *hugs for all*


----------



## MissyCat (Mar 7, 2011)

she is SO PRETTY! congrats on your new addition


----------



## konstargirl (Feb 4, 2011)

She's so cute Congrsts.

BTW I Think the other two cats probably knows whats going on in that room. Vinnie and Francis did that too when Salma came. Now they are all together.


----------



## catloverami (Jul 5, 2010)

She's beautiful! Just keep on doing what you're doing. Try to engage her in some play with a fishing pole-type toy like "Da Bird", or a long ostrich feather. She may refuse to play at first, but keep at it. It shouldn't be too long before she realizes this is her new home and new caregivers, and it's not just a temporary stay.


----------



## Abbie (Jan 13, 2011)

She is gorgeous! She will come round, she's just settling in. Both my girls were hiders and growlers when we first brought them home, now you couldn't find a more cuddly cat!


----------



## Lenkolas (Jan 18, 2011)

Look at that coat and those furry paws....she is awesome! (Member of Owners of Cats with Hairy Paws LOL) 
She will learn to trust you, just keep on doing what you're doing. A lot of treats and slow movements and games...

Congratulations! :catmilk


----------



## Luvkitties (Jan 22, 2009)

She definitely has furry paws!  I'll post pictures later when we'll be able to take some without scaring her.

She growls less. She hisses only when we look at her while "she doesn't want us to" (which is totally unpredictable lol). If we walk toward her, she hisses, growls and swats at us. If we sit still, she will come to us and she even rubbed on our legs tonight.

Each time we go in her room, we bring treats. She comes running to us wherever we are in the room when we shake the treats bag. She even ate some directly from our hands.

We can play with her for a few minutes at a time with a toy on a fishing pole. Then she hisses and we need to take a pause.

Tonight, we brushed her! We can only brush her head and her sides but she seemed to enjoy it. We can't pet her yet though. She tries to bite us if we try to pet her.

She seems a little bit more relaxed too. My boyfriend and I sat each on our side of the room and talked to each other (to let her get used to our voices) and she just rolled on her side beside us to relax. She did not seem tensed. 

So I think we are making some progress! Small but it's definitely there! 

We'll get to spend more time this weekend with her so I might have more things to share with you in the next few days! 

Oh and our boys are doing really great for now. They are curious, looking under the door to see "the-thing-who-hisses-on-the-other-side". They put their paws under the door also (that makes Maya growls but she doesn't charge them at least!). And everytime we come out of the room, they act normally with us even though we must smell a little bit like her. Nothing has changed in their behavior since her arrival!


----------



## Luvkitties (Jan 22, 2009)

A little update...

We observed that there was always a lot of water around her water bowl and we were wondering why...

We found out today: she drinks with her paws! This is so cute :love2

Are there any other cats around here that drinks like that? It's the first time I see one doing that. 

I will post new pictures tonight if I have the chance!


----------



## cooncatbob (May 27, 2011)

Many cats drink off their paws, it's pretty common with Maine **** Cats though my Samantha who was pure bred never did.


----------



## konstargirl (Feb 4, 2011)

MY cat doesn't drink from her paws. She drinks like a lion drinks water. ^^


----------



## Luvkitties (Jan 22, 2009)

Maya is getting more friendly with us. We can brush her (everywhere except the belly) but we can't pet her yet. She started playing with our other cats through the space under the door. It happened only once and she was growling through the entire time but hey it happened! 

Here she is during a play session:


----------



## Luvkitties (Jan 22, 2009)

A video of a play session with Maya:


----------



## cooncatbob (May 27, 2011)

Looks like she's coming along quite nicely, I wouldn't be concerned about the belly, some kitty never like their belly's rubbed.


----------



## nicole78 (Aug 13, 2011)

Cute cats. Love Maya's face & eyes.


----------

